# Names!!!!



## ZoëAnn (Jan 23, 2011)

So, I just got my very first hedgie yesterday!
He is 2 months old (But very big for his age) and a salt and pepper color.
But what I need from you people, is opinions on NAMES!
I've narrowed it down to two, after days of contemplation...
I've got
Mickey and Tucker.
So what do you think? It won't be a final decision or anything, I just want to see what ya think  
Also...
This is my very first post!!!
HELLO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!  
So, to sum up this rather long post;
Tucker OR Mickey?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Okay, if I had to choose between the two...Tucker would be for a more grumpy hedgie and Mickey would be for an explorer/cuddler type. Just my opinion, it should be whatever you like best and whatever you think suits him.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I was debating between 3 or 4 names when I got Snarf. Then, once I saw him walk around a bit and got to know him and see his personality, I knew he was a 'Snarf'. And 'Snarf' was not on the list!!

So...I think Tie-Dye is right...wait to see what he's like and you will know what he should be called. :roll:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & congrats on your hedgie!!
I like both, but personally like Tucker a bit better. 
Then again, we named our boy Cholla (after having 4 pages of names picked out) & no one knows how to pronounce it! :roll:


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Both names sound fine. There is just one thing you need to ask yourself: Will my hedgehog forgive me if I name him Mickey and then constantly sing "hey Mickey you're so fine, I pet your quilly little spine, hey Mickey!" all the time?

These are serious quandaries my friend...serious indeed...

(not really) :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Needlenose said:


> Both names sound fine. There is just one thing you need to ask yourself: Will my hedgehog forgive me if I name him Mickey and then constantly sing "hey Mickey you're so fine, I pet your quilly little spine, hey Mickey!" all the time?
> 
> These are serious quandaries my friend...serious indeed...
> 
> (not really) :lol:


 :lol: :lol: That was hillarious lol


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Needlenose said:


> Both names sound fine. There is just one thing you need to ask yourself: Will my hedgehog forgive me if I name him Mickey and then constantly sing "hey Mickey you're so fine, I pet your quilly little spine, hey Mickey!" all the time?
> 
> These are serious quandaries my friend...serious indeed...
> 
> (not really) :lol:


 :lol: :lol: I love it!! But now I'll have that song in my head all day! :lol:


----------



## ZoëAnn (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome answers! I think I like Tucker, because he's a bit grumpy
and 'tucks' up a lot >.< 
And


Needlenose said:


> Both names sound fine. There is just one thing you need to ask yourself: Will my hedgehog forgive me if I name him Mickey and then constantly sing "hey Mickey you're so fine, I pet your quilly little spine, hey Mickey!" all the time?
> 
> These are serious quandaries my friend...serious indeed...
> 
> (not really) :lol:


I don't think I nor my hedgie can take the inevitable hours to come of this from my sisters.
Because it will happen. Trust me. :shock:


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Needlenose said:


> Both names sound fine. There is just one thing you need to ask yourself: Will my hedgehog forgive me if I name him Mickey and then constantly sing "hey Mickey you're so fine, I pet your quilly little spine, hey Mickey!" all the time?


 :lol: :lol: I definitely sang this in my head as I read it.

I like the name Tucker better, personally.


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

ZoëAnn said:


> Awesome answers! I think I like Tucker, because he's a bit grumpy
> and 'tucks' up a lot >.<
> 
> I don't think I nor my hedgie can take the inevitable hours to come of this from my sisters.
> Because it will happen. Trust me. :shock:


Sounds good.


----------



## ZoëAnn (Jan 23, 2011)

After much discussion, I've come up with an entirely new name; 
Harrison! I hope you like it because I love it <3


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Love it :mrgreen:


----------

